# new suspension, new pics!



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

I just installed H&R coilovers on my ride...
and I also fitted the RS4 wheels just to take a peek...
enjoy
with the 19 inch RS4 wheels








































rolling with the BBS RGR wheels..


----------



## audi500 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (riggz_racing)*

nice photos~~)))


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (audi500)*

Very nice! That's serious rubber you're running there...


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (Ken A3T)*

wowsers.


----------



## matthew860 (Jan 9, 2005)

The car looks GREAT. Mine is a work in progress


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

awesome, simply beautiful


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks for the comments!!!!!!!


----------



## EuroMk1s (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (riggz_racing)*

19s look like wagon wheels man







Keep the BBS, those are sick!


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (EuroMk1s)*

nice car man
my s3 has the exact same colour..
what engine mods do u have on it??


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (karimS3)*

Those 19's look massive! I actually prefer the RG-Rs.


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (TooLow1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLow1.8T* »_Those 19's look massive! I actually prefer the RG-Rs. 

I know.. I just sold the RS4 wheels.. 
thanks for the comments


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (riggz_racing)*

what wheels do u have now?
are u planning on putting a boost gauge by anu chance?


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (karimS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karimS3* »_what wheels do u have now?
are u planning on putting a boost gauge by anu chance?

Now I have the BBS RGR 18 wheels... I think I`m gonna put the boost gauge soon.. 
the mods on it.. are these
StopTech Big brake kit at the front, bbs rgr wheels, dogbone, Mtm Stage2 (engine managment and exhaust), H&R coilovers, K&N drop in air filter, quaiffe differential, and other mods I don´t remember.
thanks for the comments


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (riggz_racing)*

my next mods are similar to urs: mtm 265cv + catback 2.75 and coilovers.
quick question: what is dogbone and the quaife is for the front right?
did u feel any difference with the front lsd?
is it possible to get my car to the us?
thx a lot


----------



## James Gti (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (karimS3)*

Very nice car !
Could you put please other pictures of your Audi S3 I love the color Dolphin Grey but please put other pictures with those Rims the BBS RS GT... in 19 inch ?








CHEERS
JAMES
http://www.royal-trading.be


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: new suspension, new pics! (Ken A3T)*

top motor.. vrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooommm


----------



## addictedtothevr6 (May 3, 2005)

i think i like the red car the best, but nice a3


----------



## seeyanever (Sep 12, 2006)

ahhhh i want one so bad... i cant wait till i start seeing them over hereeeeeee


----------

